# Pizza Fatty



## cid79 (May 31, 2013)

Here is my third fatty I have done, they keep getting better and better, I posted this elsewhere here but it was in the wrong forum.

Used Bacon of course, and some Jimmy Dean Sage sausage, and some sweet Italian sausage from local store.

Stuffed it with pepperoni, spinach, mozzarella cheese, pizza sauce, green peppers, mushrooms, and used some of the sausage and fried that up and used that inside to, this turned out very delicious for Memorial Day,













Fatty_Pizza_1.jpg



__ cid79
__ May 31, 2013


















Fatty_Pizza_2.jpg



__ cid79
__ May 31, 2013


















Fatty_Pizza_3.jpg



__ cid79
__ May 31, 2013


















Fatty_Pizza_4.jpg



__ cid79
__ May 31, 2013


















Fatty_Pizza_5.jpg



__ cid79
__ May 31, 2013


----------



## michief (May 31, 2013)

That looks great! Dang, I better get something in the smoker, I am hungry


----------



## fwismoker (May 31, 2013)

You just gave me an idea with this pizza fatty concept for my drum "silver smoker"

I'm going to do something similar but use lean ground beef, take the temp to maybe 145 IT....then roll pizza dough over the fatty and put it back in the smoker to 160.   I love doing pizzas on the drum because the direct heat crisps up the dough really really nice so i can see this working well. 

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## cid79 (May 31, 2013)

@FWIsmoker not a problem, it turned out really well, and I was thinking of doing something similar but using cresent roll dough instead of pizza dough.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 31, 2013)

Nice looking fatty!  I might try something like this but instead of spinach use nice fresh basil!!!


FWIsmoker said:


> You just gave me an idea with this pizza fatty concept for my drum "silver smoker"
> 
> I'm going to do something similar but use lean ground beef, take the temp to maybe 145 IT....then roll pizza dough over the fatty and put it back in the smoker to 160.   I love doing pizzas on the drum because the direct heat crisps up the dough really really nice so i can see this working well.
> 
> Thanks for the idea!


Great idea there FWlsmoker!  Unless you're watching your carbs this should be just what the pizza dr. ordered!  LOL

Bill


----------



## fwismoker (May 31, 2013)

Cid79 said:


> @FWIsmoker not a problem, it turned out really well, and I was thinking of doing something similar but using cresent roll dough instead of pizza dough.


Oh and put pizza sauce and more cheese on the dough before rolling it the fatty roll.  mmmm, gonna have to do this!


----------



## cid79 (May 31, 2013)

Yeah that was the one thing I forgot to put in was the basil. Think I might try another fatty this weekend, or might do some port a pit style chicken.


----------

